# job oppurtunities



## MillenniumBug (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a new job and hoping if there is something that you guys could suggest. I'm also a tech support in a gaming company and i was wondering if there is another place for me.. sort of IT or another computer related industry. 
thanks and happy holidays.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Some quick thoughts:

The first bit of advice is: don't quit one job until you have the next one.

Second: Don't look for a new job on company time - or you might end up looking full time. Every prospective employer will respect it when you say "I would be very happy to talk with you either before or after normal work hours".

Then start networking. Do you have any former co-workers who've left recently - give them a call and inquire about any openings. Did you attend any outside seminars or training recently - call and ask the instructors if they know of any companies looking. 

Depending on your experience level and area there may be employment agencies that specialize in placing IT folks. Give two or three of these a call. They'll want your resume and job experience so have these written up. 

Be flexible - often times temporary jobs turn into permanent ones. Sometimes companies hire contractors in place of employees - if you can swing that (lack of medical benefits etc) then keep that option open.

Keep track of all the calls and contacts you make - looking for a job is a job. Any that were even a little positive warrant a follow up call.

Try to get the name of the "hiring manager" for the position and direct your resume there. If the only avenue in is through the Human Resources Dept - you've got that many more hurdles to over come. But sometimes that is your only option. 

If you do get an interview here are some keys:

*Be on time*
*Be prepared* - know something of the company and the position. Ask the HR rep for the job description before you get there.
*Be ready* to ask some questions of the interviewer; we all like to talk about ourselves and our companies - start that dialog. For example: "How long have you been with ACME Software?"
*Be professional* - save the jeans and Matallica t-shirt for after you land the job.
*Be positive* - you WILL be an asset to the company once the hire you (notice you don't say if they hire you).
*Be humble* - they know that the top selling game you worked on was a team effort. 
*Be reserved* - when it comes to salary do not demand anything. If they ask reply that you assume that their pay scale reflects the going rate for (insert job speciality here) in the area and that that is all you're seeking.

Good luck...


----------



## MillenniumBug (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks dude!


----------

